# Video Footage at the birds 05'



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

What a concept... video taping the races? I know everyone has wanted this in the past so we did it this year. 

All races were captured on video via Digital Disc Recorder using a broadcast quality JVC MiniDV camera.

At the races the A & B Mains were also recorded via VHS tape for immediate disbursement. 

If anyone is interested in a copy of a Main, contact Steel City Hobbies via email or phone. 412.220.7515.
More information is available at www.steelcityhobbies.com

VHS copy of a Main - $15 
VHS/DVD copy of a documentary of the whole experience - $30 - TBD

Any further comments/questions, please post or email/call! [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Streaming Video - next year?*

At our home track in Pittsburgh, we are working on live streaming video of the races, from the driver's stand to the track with multiple angles. Keep posted to our website for progress as hopefully next year streaming video will be at the Snowbirds 06'. SCH is working on bringing the R/C sport into higher technology as well as exposing this sport to a higher level.
Nice work by everyone at the Snowbirds this year!
M


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

i'm down for a copy on dvd! sweet!


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Hmm?*



[email protected] said:


> We are working on live streaming video of the races with multiple angles. SCH is working on bringing the R/C sport into higher technology as well as exposing this sport to a higher level.


 
Keep up the good work guys. I have always thought that r/c racing if done correctly would be a saleable item to one network or another. Actually on most cable networks you have to pay for the airtime but thats what sponsors are for.

It's the perfect format, An electric race lasts four or five minutes depending on the class so the timing for commercial breaks is there without missing the pertinent action. The outdoor channel has proven that they can sell advertising to manufactureres like DuBro and Traxxas to name a couple. If done on a broader spectrum I'm sure more would ante up the bucks far a 15 or 30 second spot. 

Nothing gets more attention than the wrecks as evidenced by the noise made by the spectators at the birds when two or more cars tangled so they too need to be shown. "Order in the next ten minutes and recieve the bonus, When r/c races go bad video!" 

In car camera's, Track camera's, driver camera's and even camera cam's. The opportunities are endless. You are only limited by your own limits so dont limit yourself. Huh? Did I just say that?


----------



## BarryG (Feb 26, 2002)

There were 16 wrecks in my main, and I only got involved in 3 of them. I gotta get me a copy to see how I avoided them. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I have had a lot of requests for putting both A & B Mains onto one tape. I am looking into this but as of right now, it all will not fit on one tape! I am looking into dumping this into a DVD that can hold more than 2 1/2 hours worth of A & B mains. With JUST racing, it would fit on tape "I think"... but with all the introductions and some Post Interviews, it is over. This is all for Road Course. Oval may all fit onto one tape. I am sorting through about 300 Gigs of video which is just racing. Fun to watch though! 
Email or call for individual mains or multiple... as we can send them out in a few days. 
Thanks!


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

i would like all the A mains from the oval on dvd is this possible? or all the A oval and all the A onroad on one dvd?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Footage UpDate - DVD's available*

Oval DVD is finished - A/B Mains on one DVD. 
Road Course DVD is in progress. A/B Mains will not fit onto one disc. Only the A's.
Oval A/B Mains - 30 bucks
Road Course A-Main - 30 bucks 
Both Oval/Road DVD's - make offer - we will work with you.

Individual mains, we are asking 15/main... on VHS. If you want a DVD, we will work with you.

Custom Editing - Call and talk with Mike Rooney... DVD's are turning out to be nice.
On the DVD's, you are able to jump to the class of choice. 

Oval A/B Mains - shipping
Road A Mains - Shipping soon.

Thanks!



katf1sh said:


> i would like all the A mains from the oval on dvd is this possible? or all the A oval and all the A onroad on one dvd?


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Mike, 
How do we order?


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

I'd like he A/B oval mains on DVD.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

The best thing to do is to call the shop if you want to order... that way if you want to use a credit card, it will be the safest bet. 

I have about half a dozen Oval DVD's ready to go. Store is open 11am thru 8PM... if you are in the area, stop in! 
I got a lot of compliments this past weekend at our track/racing as people saw me working on it putting on a few finishing touches. Clean and easy to navigate around the DVD.
Thanks for the interest... that is what fuels me! haha
Mike


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I got a free preview,very cool! I'd recomend the navigational benifets of the C.D.
Mike,I'll be down this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Shipping*

Thanks "dude"! We are shipping Oval as we speak... Road Course soon.
See ya then!
Mike



glitcher said:


> I got a free preview,very cool! I'd recomend the navigational benifets of the C.D.
> Mike,I'll be down this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Archiving Mains - April 1st*

We have both Road Course and Oval mains on DVD/VHS ready to go. We will be archiving video files off of our hard disk so we can start editing the documentary. If anyone wants one or a few mains please let us know ASAP. We will most likely raise the price to 20/dvd video after April 1st because we need to dump all of our footage to the archives, and pulling this off again takes hours.
Thanks to everyone who has picked up a DVD already!
Mike
:thumbsup:


----------

